# changing name



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 4, 2021)

Is there a way I can change my name on this forum? I am still new and wished I had put more thought into it sorry.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2021)

Nope we don’t change usernames


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> Nope we don’t change usernames


K thanks sunni


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Is there a way I can change my name on this forum? I am still new and wished I had put more thought into it sorry.


your only 24 messages in, start a new one lol


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> your only 24 messages in, start a new one lol


Meh, good suggestion but..... This user name is fine, its just masculine is all. I dont care if you all think I'm male. This seems so male dominated anyways which is actually kinda surprising. I was going to change it to match my avatar that I drew up for this site "Part time Jedi" lol


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Meh, good suggestion but..... This user name is fine, its just masculine is all. I dont care if you all think I'm male. This seems so male dominated anyways which is actually kinda surprising. I was going to change it to match my avatar that I drew up for this site "Part time Jedi" lol


sunni rules all and shes a chick so who cares if It sounds masculine we are all under her rule =)


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> sunni rules all and shes a chick so who cares if It sounds masculine we are all under her rule =)


lol with a ton of experience to boot. And coming from someone that never likes to participate. I am actually enjoying the conversations on this site lately. So props sunni  Thanks for ruling this medium


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> lol with a ton of experience to boot. And coming from someone that never likes to participate. I am actually enjoying the conversations on this site lately. So props sunni  Thanks for ruling this medium


depending on your ignore list will dictate the quality of the "whats new " area =) happy reading


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Meh, good suggestion but..... This user name is fine, its just masculine is all. I dont care if you all think I'm male. This seems so male dominated anyways which is actually kinda surprising. I was going to change it to match my avatar that I drew up for this site "Part time Jedi" lol


I would like to think we are growers and gardeners. Not boys and girls. I know more women of amazing skills than men in this hobby. 

And the name? LOL. @kovidkough is not the best in my book. But accepted and welcomed regardless. Yours is just a common dream. We all want to be magical in this pursuit. 

Forget the name. Go help and be helped while socializing. Some REALLY good people here. 

Welcome. Best of luck.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I would like to think we are growers and gardeners. Not boys and girls. I know more women of amazing skills than men in this hobby.
> 
> And the name? LOL. @kovidkough is not the best in my book. But accepted and welcomed regardless. Yours is just a common dream. We all want to be magical in this pursuit.
> 
> ...


I know my handle isn't PC, but no one ever gets it. you know when your smoking in public and someone here's you cough and your like no don't worry it's not the covid cough. or big bong rips and your dying idk, maybe I'm strange

only 1 person on another forum got it lol


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2021)

Nude pics are always a great way to meet and greet and clear up the gender mystery

Welcome to RIU


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I know my handle isn't PC, but no one ever gets it. you know when your smoking in public and someone here's you cough and your like no don't worry it's not the covid, maybe I'm strange
> 
> only 1 person on another forum got it lol


We had this conversation. Remember? LOl. Just convenient example. Still with you. Peace my friend.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> We had this conversation. Remember? LOl. Just convenient example. Still with you. Peace my friend.


memory doesn't suit me I have CRS, can't remember shit

now I wish I could change my handle to it'snotkovidkough


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> memory doesn't suit me I have CRS, can't remember shit
> 
> now I wish I could change my handle to it'snotkovidkough


Chronic Apophinia here. 

And you are you now. I use the cough into my elbow to get past social hour in the stores.


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I know my handle isn't PC, but no one ever gets it. you know when your smoking in public and someone here's you cough and your like no don't worry it's not the covid cough. or big bong rips and your dying idk, maybe I'm strange
> 
> only 1 person on another forum got it lol


People think mine has to do with a beer commercial.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> People think mine has to do with a beer commercial.


That was a movie no? Screamer? lol


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

Wattzzup said:


> People think mine has to do with a beer commercial.


your tag will forever remind me of wattsupizabitch. oh memory lane

that guy was entertaining af


----------



## Wattzzup (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> your tag will forever remind me of wattsupizabitch. oh memory lane
> 
> that guy was entertaining af


Yes I was famous for two seconds. It can happen to anyone


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

btw OP welcome to RIU a bunch of misfits and miscreants, you'll fit in fine


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome guys  and making this post entertaining


----------



## Herb & Suds (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> btw OP welcome to RIU a bunch of misfits and miscreants, you'll fit in fine


Only the best "bunch of misfits and miscreants"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys  and making this post entertaining


It gets brutal around here. But a good thing for the most parts. A bunch of misfits learning to fit so to speak. Enjoy and participate. Be like you lived here soon. 

Honest best wishes.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It gets brutal around here. But a good thing for the most parts. A bunch of misfits learning to fit so to speak. Enjoy and participate. Be like you lived here soon.
> 
> Honest best wishes.


it gets too heavy I probably just go back to my secluded lifestyle. I've grown for many years, but the seclusion kept me blind and working with myths..... Oh well =/ There is a block button right? somewhere if I need it?


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys  and making this post entertaining


some people are smartasses but after awhile when you read the same questions over and over sometimes you gotta add a bit of humor


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> it gets too heavy I probably just go back to my secluded lifestyle. I've grown for many years, but the seclusion kept me blind and working with myths..... Oh well =/ There is a block button right? somewhere if I need it?


Yep. Just hover over the profile pic. Click IGNORE. I believe it to be ignorant. But needed once in a while. Some people don't warrant the seconds in their actions.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Yep. Just hover over the profile pic. Click IGNORE. I believe it to be ignorant. But needed once in a while. Some people don't warrant the seconds in their actions.


It's the same in all mediums. I had a guy on FB tearing me down because I tried my hand at pin stripping. How dare I post something like that eh? lol


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> It's the same in all mediums. I had a guy on FB tearing me down because I tried my hand at pin stripping. How dare I post something like that eh? lol


Envy, jealousy and lack of self confidence are the usual culprits. Some are just too badly damaged to do anything but lash out. A true lover of whatever pursuit would praise help and ask honest questions. Pick your gripes. Those kind are not worthy. Best i can offer there. I'm beaten on a regular basis. Skin is getting thicker. But I'm learning to laugh and walk.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

lol he was called a terrorist r u fackin kidding me. thick skin MICHI-CAN u got steel armor

id be furious


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Envy, jealousy and lack of self confidence . just too badly damaged, beaten on a regular basis. trying to laugh and walk.


Wow that sounds like me.  Okay that just got really dark. Thanks for the pick up (Yes I did fudge your quote a little).


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

its a reference to an old thread sorry someone was really mean to him

I was complimenting his steel armor skin to just walk away and be the bigger man


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Wow that sounds like me.  Okay that just got really dark. Thanks for the pick up (Yes I did fudge your quote a little).


And it is fine. I am almost silent in life for most of my life. Won't shut up here. Strange. But a very good growing experience as a person.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> its a reference to an old thread sorry someone was really mean to him
> 
> I was complimenting his steel armor skin to just walk away and be the bigger man


Attack was sad. Not your post. TY for the praise. lways welcomed. LOL.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Attack was sad. Not your post. TY for the praise. lways welcomed. LOL.


quarantine does crazy shit to us, all this free time. people need outlets


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> its a reference to an old thread sorry someone was really mean to him


Been there done that. In the art world, everyone has ego and slanders everyone else. For me I'm in a place where I cannot sell my works and that gets super frustrating. But when people try to look down on you when you know your product is superior you ask yourself why are you even a part of it all. I have had plenty of people thankful I took the time to teach them how to do automotive illustrations but yet to most they all think I'm shit. This is where my thing comes in and I am sorry to bring it up but yeah I feel what you going through MICHI, it sucks.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Been there done that. In the art world, everyone has ego and slanders everyone else. For me I'm in a place where I cannot sell my works and that gets super frustrating. But when people try to look down on you when you know your product is superior you ask yourself why are you even a part of it all. I have had plenty of people thankful I took the time to teach them how to do automotive illustrations but yet to most they all think I'm shit. This is where my thing comes in and I am sorry to bring it up but yeah I feel what you going through MICHI, it sucks.


we have alot of artists here should check out @mistergrafik threads Highest Art is cool


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

ugh I share too much =/


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> we have alot of artists here should check out @mistergrafik threads Highest Art is cool


Gracias mi amigo !

To the OP. Art is a state of mind. You must clear it -

Easier said than done.



WannabeWizard2003 said:


> ugh I share too much =/


Artist's - lol. Are u a female my friend? I would assume not because automotive illustration but I have been wrong many times


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Been there done that. In the art world, everyone has ego and slanders everyone else. For me I'm in a place where I cannot sell my works and that gets super frustrating. But when people try to look down on you when you know your product is superior you ask yourself why are you even a part of it all. I have had plenty of people thankful I took the time to teach them how to do automotive illustrations but yet to most they all think I'm shit. This is where my thing comes in and I am sorry to bring it up but yeah I feel what you going through MICHI, it sucks.


I no longer look at it from that view. It is not you or me. It is the antagonist who has issues. And if your results are good? You will constantly be assailed. Consider it a recognition of your higher understanding. Not a petty attack to make ones self feel better for lack of other means or ability. Perspective. Pick the one that works for you. You can be overcome. Or overcome. Your choice.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> ugh I share too much =/


Have you seen my counters? LMAO.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Have you seen my counters? LMAO.


oh it's race now is it?


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Gracias mi amigo !
> 
> To the OP. Art is a state of mind. You must clear it - and stop focusing on the thoughts of others unto u
> 
> ...


Yes I'm female. Plenty of us in the automotive world too. I would show you a some video but for some reason I can't share it? I dunno. Good advice, but yes hard to follow.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Can we get away from my failure of being a part of the automotive world please? Sorry it's just super depressing to me.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Can we get away from my failure of being a part of the automotive world please? Sorry it's just super depressing to me.


sure, do you garden?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> we have alot of artists here should check out @mistergrafik threads Highest Art is cool


"Duck Me!"


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

That duck is fricken awesome! lol


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> sure, do you garden?


Yes but not really. I always have ideas to grow veges and fruit around my table. Anyone ever do that before? Say if I decided to do raspberries around my grow medium, would they count a cycle as a year?


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

I can only draw stick figures so kudos on Donald there


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> That duck is fricken awesome! lol


Just a dangerous habit when bored. TY. 

Check the thread highest art for @mistergrafik and his work. I'm just a doodler.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

@WannabeWizard2003 is that picture "the Maid of Orléans"


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Yes but not really. I always have ideas to grow veges and fruit around my table. Anyone ever do that before? Say if I decided to do raspberries around my grow medium, would they count a cycle as a year?


this up coming season im finally going outdoor, its abit intimidating honestly since inside I have total control inside and outdoors is at the mercy of the elements, I want to learn more about beneficial herbs that reduce pests and possibly surround my cannabis in other plants but its going to require much more research


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

They've now closed the libraries here, damn, just as I had some very interesting research to do.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> They've now closed the libraries here, damn, just as I had some very interesting research to do.


what will you do! no books? unfathomable

someone needs to invent a portable library , possibly accessed from anywhere...any time


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> what will you do! no books? unfathomable
> 
> someone needs to invent a portable library , possibly accessed from anytime....anywhere


Do you mean eBooks? Like, what's a book?


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> this up coming season im finally going outdoor, its abit intimidating honestly since inside I have total control inside and outdoors is at the mercy of the elements, I want to learn more about beneficial herbs that reduce pests and possibly surround my cannabis in other plants but its going to require much more research


It is indoors on cruise control. Just need a radio, hose, lounge chair and a cooler. Preferred for ease. Not cover photo buds. LOl. 

At all's disposal if needed.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> It is indoors on cruise control. Just need a radio, hose, lounge chair and a cooler. Preferred for ease. Not cover photo buds. LOl.
> 
> At all's disposal if needed. View attachment 4787497


heavenly


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> what will you do! no books? unfathomable
> 
> someone needs to invent a portable library , possibly accessed from anywhere...any time


You are in it. LOL.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

I hear books are good for lifting your plants up off the floor =)

ok ok only phone books

does anyone remember those


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> what will you do! no books? unfathomable
> 
> someone needs to invent a portable library , possibly accessed from anytime....anywhere


Remember hitch hikers guide to the galaxy, that is deffo a mobile phone that.

I was going to look up soil and beneficial nutrients and KNF and stuff along those lines, living soil etc, wormerys oh quite a few. But the internet is here ofc kills my eyes after a bit though.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I hear books are good for lifting your plants up off the floor =)
> 
> ok ok only phone books
> 
> does anyone remember those


I won't be letting you near my bookcase apparently.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Remember hitch hikers guide to the galaxy, that is deffo a mobile phone that.
> 
> I was going to look up soil and beneficial nutrients and KNF and stuff along those lines, living soil etc, wormerys oh quote a few. But the internet is here, kills my eyes after a bit though.


42. thats your answer


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> I won't be letting you near my bookcase apparently.


jokes jokes i edited it didn't i!


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Do you mean eBooks? Like, what's a book?


Muwwhahah yes I was born back before the war, what war, oh that one about coal miners.

I have a few ebooks but it hurts my eyes, the back light.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> 42. thats your answer


Yes and knowing where one's towel is.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes and knowing where one's towel is.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

good thing I didn't go Fahrenheit 451 on you ...great book btw@MICHI-CAN


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> good thing I didn't go Fahrenheit 451 on you ...great book btw@MICHI-CAN


Yes it is a bit 1984 isn't it.

Good song by Hawkwind that btw. (451)


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Yes it is a bit 1984 isn't it.


oooo orwellian is great
far beyond his times


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> good thing I didn't go Fahrenheit 451 on you ...great book btw@MICHI-CAN


Almost all natural organisms, identification, care and use of in my few hundred volumes. No net for most of my learning years.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> oooo orwellian is great
> far beyond his times


Very very, I don't even write what I truly feel anymore WTF.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Almost all natural organisms, identification, care and use of in my few hundred volumes. No net for most of my learning years.


no net?!?!?! nooooooo


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

Brave New World my arse.

Meaning today ofc.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Brave New World my arse.
> 
> Meaning today ofc.


classic, equally disturbing


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you to all for the chat. Fuzziness is wearing off. Need to try to bathe and hopefully go out for milk. Wish me luck putting on the socks. I'll be around. Peace.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> no net?!?!?! nooooooo


Better grower for it of all. LOL.


----------



## sunni (Jan 5, 2021)

what happened here, i come back to 4 pages lol


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> what happened here, i come back to 4 pages lol


welcoming new people lol


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> They've now closed the libraries here, damn, just as I had some very interesting research to do.


Do u remember when they used to burn books? Knowledge was forbidden - people take this for granted 

i don't remember because I wasn't born. Or maybe I was and this is my reincarnation for revenge because they burned all my books.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Is there a way I can change my name on this forum? I am still new and wished I had put more thought into it sorry.


I was going to use my real name "Ivana Shroomslap" but I think I eventually chose better.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Can we get away from my failure of being a part of the automotive world please? Sorry it's just super depressing to me.


Noted.

If you ever want a passion project -maybe can point some genuine people ur way


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Do u remember when they used to burn books? Knowledge was forbidden - people take this for granted
> 
> i don't remember because I wasn't born. Or maybe I was and this is my reincarnation for revenge because they burned all my books.


This is why the internet being born was such a huge thing! Just look at my grow experience. Because it was illegal for so long I was even scared to look on these forums from my ISP and that held me back a loooooooooooot. Now we are overloaded with information and the awareness of fake news became so apparent we have people that argue that the world is flat. Just crazy to me from someone born in the 80s.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Noted.
> 
> If you ever want a passion project - I'm overloaded and maybe can point some genuine people ur way who need work


That's actually super sweet  Problem is that I'm in southern Ontario. But much appreciated.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> This is why the internet being born was such a huge thing! Just look at my grow experience. Because it was illegal for so long I was even scared to look on these forums from my ISP and that held me back a loooooooooooot. Now we are overloaded with information and the awareness of fake news became so apparent we have people that argue that the world is flat. Just crazy to me from someone born in the 80s.


Still is here, illegal, born in the 80s ooops, got some kids from there.


VPN is your friend.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> This is why the internet being born was such a huge thing! Just look at my grow experience. Because it was illegal for so long I was even scared to look on these forums from my ISP and that held me back a loooooooooooot. Now we are overloaded with information and the awareness of fake news became so apparent we have people that argue that the world is flat. Just crazy to me from someone born in the 80s.


yea its pretty crazy , but there is an encyclopedia of knowledge on this site


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Problem is that I'm in southern Ontario. But much appreciated.


You just said it urself.

i n t e r n e t

I work from my garden. Well it's my cats garden.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> You just said it urself.
> 
> i n t e r n e t
> 
> I work from my garden. Well it's my cats garden.


your cat does grow nice plants


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> what happened here, i come back to 4 pages lol


Open arms. Attempting civility. And broadening the knowledge base. Peace.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Still is here, illegal, born in the 80s ooops, got some kids from there.
> 
> 
> VPN is your friend.


I am constantly reminded I'm not a kid anymore lol
Also a well known knowledge on how computers work is a huge help too. Thank god my brother taught me at a young age.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

I will say lightly here but there is a _revolution_ in business. 

The creators. It's a shift. 

The creators are the ones who are entitled to owning business and creating new business models in this new world. Big business jerk-offs had their time - and they are putting up one hell of a fight. Why do you think they put the people down who run their business? So they don't realize all they have to do is start their own.

I always said I'd still be here when they fell


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I am constantly reminded I'm not a kid anymore lol


Welcome to RUI


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> what happened here, i come back to 4 pages lol


It's a forum full of stoned people. Some who enjoy all things to grow


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Welcome to RUI


awww you missed me editing my reply lol and Thanks


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

There is deffo something happening and even when I talk about it to family they think I've gone cuckoo, but business ain't got a toe hold in this revolution.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Picture from my mother closet. Pic taken from old webcam that I rigged up to keep an eye on things. What you think?


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> View attachment 4787548
> Picture from my mother closet. Pic taken from old webcam that I rigged up to keep an eye on things. What you think?


lol I do the same thing with my camera


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> View attachment 4787548
> Picture from my mother closet. Pic taken from old webcam that I rigged up to keep an eye on things. What you think?


Nice & happy plants. What strains?


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

I used to have it mounted to an oscillating fan but the image got too distorted to read the Temps and Rh


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> The Battle of Austerlitz


Much much bigger, though you could call his restructuring of Europe a bit similar, it's because of him we believe pyramids are tombs for mummies ( though not one mummy has been found in one) Were the devil is my Sharpe demmed upstart.

Ooops gotta stop being Random ha.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> View attachment 4787548
> Picture from my mother closet. Pic taken from old webcam that I rigged up to keep an eye on things. What you think?


Good idea, an old webcam you say hmmmm.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> lol I do the same thing with my camera


I thought I was the only one. 
Someone mentioned fans. I have a couple of high quality computer fans I rigged to exhaust the closet. Corsair SP120, they are built for liquid cooling radiators.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

yes your plants look great


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I thought I was the only one.
> Someone mentioned fans. I have a couple of high quality computer fans I rigged to exhaust the closet. Corsair SP120, they are built for liquid cooling radiators.


no I stare at mine from my camera sometimes


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Much much bigger, though you could call his restructuring of Europe a bit similar, it's because of him we believe pyramids are tombs for mummies ( though not one mummy has been found in one) Were the devil is my Sharpe demmed upstart.
> 
> Ooops gotta stop being Random ha.


Well now...

Nice 2 meet u Mister No Sleep. (Or misses I have no clue)

My kinda friend


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I thought I was the only one.
> Someone mentioned fans. I have a couple of high quality computer fans I rigged to exhaust the closet. Corsair SP120, they are built for liquid cooling radiators.


Yes fans cannot be overated.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I thought I was the only one.
> Someone mentioned fans. I have a couple of high quality computer fans I rigged to exhaust the closet. Corsair SP120, they are built for liquid cooling radiators.


Yes - I had meant to say the only thing missing is some fans. Only Fans


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> Good idea, an old webcam you say hmmmm.


Yeah, I am the queen of crafty lol Work with what you have right


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Well now...
> 
> Nice 2 meet u Mister No Sleep. (Or misses I have no clue)
> 
> My kinda friend


To useless to be a femme.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

insomnia65 said:


> To useless to be a femme.


The last 10 posts I haven't stopped laughing haha U guys are great


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

This purchase was inspired by a friend on here. Maybe get one of these - The more frustration the better my coloring gets


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Just to show off my fan set up. I have my cloner on the top of the closet which you will see. But yeah feel free to comment This is just how I am doing it for the time being. Always room for improvement.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Just to show off my fan set up. I have my cloner on the top of the closet which you will see. But yeah feel free to comment This is just how I am doing it for the time being. Always room for improvement.
> View attachment 4787574
> 
> View attachment 4787576
> ...


it begins in a closet. before you know it your knocking down walls


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Just to show off my fan set up. I have my cloner on the top of the closet which you will see. But yeah feel free to comment This is just how I am doing it for the time being. Always room for improvement.
> View attachment 4787574
> 
> View attachment 4787576
> ...


+1 for the Harley Quinn


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> +1 for the Harley Quinn


I love how it turned out


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Nice & happy plants. What strains?


So sorry I just seen this question. They are from left to right: Dark Angel, Green Crack + AK-47, Blue GSC, Jack Herer + Super Skunk


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> So sorry I just seen this question. They are from left to right: Dark Angel, Green Crack + AK-47, Blue GSC, Jack Herer + Super Skunk


Fellow crack enthusiast here. Green kind. LOL. Seen the rock patrols in action. Years since I grew it. You have more potential than letting on to.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

should start a journal thread so we can join you on your journey


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> ugh I share too much =/


Be as real as you need to be, and don’t let anyone rock you back for it.

Being yourself isn’t a character flaw...considering what we have ranked against us, it’s an accomplishment.


----------



## Bagginski (Jan 5, 2021)

sunni said:


> what happened here, i come back to 4 pages lol


Chattering magpies, us


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fellow crack enthusiast here. Green kind. LOL. Seen the rock patrols in action. Years since I grew it. You have more potential than letting on to.


Awww thanks. But my knowledge is extremely secluded and fueled by myths. I sometimes fear I will give out bad advice, so I just don't or leave some small print saying "Hey someone else may that knows more than me may debunk what I'm saying, so take this with a grain of salt" lol 



kovidkough said:


> should start a journal thread so we can join you on your journey


I would but this run is in dirt. I had to replace a bunch of equipment due to a move so I'm starting by scratch. I hate dealing with dirt tbh as I much prefer F/D hydroponics.


----------



## GrassBurner (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I know my handle isn't PC, but no one ever gets it. you know when your smoking in public and someone here's you cough and your like no don't worry it's not the covid cough. or big bong rips and your dying idk, maybe I'm strange
> 
> only 1 person on another forum got it lol


I remember years ago walking into a gas station hacking up a lung. Old hippie in a tye dye shirt turns around and smiles and said "that boys got the chronic cough" and winked at me. He wasn't wrong


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Awww thanks. But my knowledge is extremely secluded and fueled by myths. I sometimes fear I will give out bad advice, so I just don't or leave some small print saying "Hey someone else may that knows more than me may debunk what I'm saying, so take this with a grain of salt" lol
> 
> 
> I would but this run is in dirt. I had to replace a bunch of equipment due to a move so I'm starting by scratch. I hate dealing with dirt tbh as I much prefer F/D hydroponics.


Just my 2 cents, in my opinion, as I have done. Only disclaimer needed. My methods won't work for all. And most others are just a pain in the ......

In my opinion soil is the cats azz. Wet sets and all the steps. Blah! But my opinion is all. 

See. Easy. Might skate now. Ammo on another thread. But I contributed my information as known to be by me.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just my 2 cents, in my opinion, as I have done. Only disclaimer needed. My methods won't work for all. And most others are just a pain in the ......
> 
> In my opinion soil is the cats azz. Wet sets and all the steps. Blah! But my opinion is all.
> 
> See. Easy. Might skate now. Ammo on another thread. But I contributed my information as known to be by me.


I respect all mediums. As I see you guys grow journals with dirt and organics and I am blown away by how you accept the elements and have them work to your advantage. It seems with aeroponics and hydroponics we are fighting nature a bit and don't have the advantages of that dirt buffer either. The reason I love hydro so much is because I believe it to be much less work and you don't really need to know much to get more than exceptional yields. For instance many claim they need to change the res every week. Nah I'm lazy I figured a way to only empty and fill during nute change and only top off my res the rest of the time. Meh Im no master but my last yield was .75 grams per watt. 

To quote Ashoka "I am no Jedi"!


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

I use the most simple method, hempy buckets and salt feeds. super simple


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh that's a great disclaimer; definitely doing to steal that method


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> I use the most simple method, hempy buckets and salt feeds. super simple


I like simple


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I respect all mediums. As I see you guys grow journals with dirt and organics and I am blown away by how you accept the elements and have them work to your advantage. It seems with aeroponics and hydroponics we are fighting nature a bit and don't have the advantages of that dirt buffer either. The reason I love hydro so much is because I believe it to be much less work and you don't really need to know much to get more than exceptional yields. For instance many claim they need to change the res every week. Nah I'm lazy I figured a way to only empty and fill during nute change and only top off my res the rest of the time. Meh Im no master but my last yield was .75 grams per watt.
> 
> To quote Ashoka "I am no Jedi"!


I respect all. Just came back to mix soil. Plant and water. No easier. In hydro and most pots you are trying to replicate nature. I am convinced she is a better gardener is all.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I like simple


its the only way. keep it simple silly


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> So sorry I just seen this question. They are from left to right: Dark Angel, Green Crack + AK-47, Blue GSC, Jack Herer + Super Skunk


Where is that SS from? Nice line-up you've got there.


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I love how it turned out
> View attachment 4787581


A young friend of mine loved Harley Quinn, she was a good artist, damn I miss her the loon. The friend I mean, Harley Quinn is a figment of someone's imagination but hmm I did say friend.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> I love how it turned out
> View attachment 4787581


Was this a project you made? Is it a skateboard? Sorry I'm really blunted my vision is a bit blurry


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Where is that SS from? Nice line-up you've got there.


CropKingSeeds Canada. I am hoping the mix with Jackie will be a good mix. That's actually the one plant I have in the harvesting room that I am cheering for the most. One had a rough start but wow it turned into a fricken monster compared to her sisters.


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> CropKingSeeds Canada. I am hoping the mix with Jackie will be a good mix. That's actually the one plant I have in the harvesting room that I am cheering for the most. One had a rough start but wow it turned into a fricken monster compared to her sisters.


whats in the bloom room?


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Was this a project you made? Is it a skateboard? Sorry I'm really blunted my vision is a bit blurry


Yes I painted that. I took a used skateboard from someone and did that as display piece. None of my friends realize the fans are behind it, they all just notice the art lol


----------



## insomnia65 (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Yes I painted that. I took a used skateboard from someone and did that as display piece. None of my friends realize the fans are behind it, they all just notice the art lol


Result.


----------



## mistergrafik (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Yes I painted that. I took a used skateboard from someone and did that as display piece. None of my friends realize the fans are behind it, they all just notice the art lol


Nice stuff. Acrylic and brush?


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> whats in the bloom room?


Same strains. But the left over seeds. I took the strongest for my mothers and I'm harvesting the rest out. I was actually thinking of killing a few because it's obvious the floor space is too big for my 1000w light (9x9 room). Might buy another, I was looking at LED but I can get an HPS for 400 CAD here. The last LED I was suggested to use was like 800 USD.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

mistergrafik said:


> Nice stuff. Acrylic and brush?


Nope urethanes airbrush and spray gun. Iwata is my brand and I used the HP+ and LPV 300
Oh and thanks  I'm not used to compliments on my art.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Nope urethanes airbrush and spray gun. Iwata is my brand and I used the HP+ and LPV 300


Career maintenance coating specialist. Badger and Paasche here. Only talented with tape, spray masking and stencils. Graphics. If it wasn't for shadow and depth I'd have quit a while ago. Freehand is coming along. We have similar skills.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Career maintenance coating specialist. Badger and Paasche here. Only talented with tape, spray masking and stencils. Graphics. If it wasn't for shadow and depth I'd have quit a while ago. Freehand is coming along. We have similar skills.


Freehand is over rated. I used to think it was the be all and end all a long time ago but I now realize that all techniques are valid. The customer never cares how the project was done as long as it's quality.  I hear good things about Badger but my iwatas treat me really good, so I never tried one.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jan 5, 2021)

Just FYI you guys are awesome. Thank you for making me feel at home <3


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jan 5, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Just FYI you guys are awesome. Thank you for making me feel at home <3


You can return the favor as we are being abused later. 

Again. Welcome. 

I'm only a jerk when presented with one. LOl. Or I like to think. Just roll with it.


----------



## edblings (Jun 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> Nope we don’t change usernames


what if i'd like to change the capitalization on my name? i've been here almost 12 years (although inactive a good portion of it). I don't think it was an option back then, but I could be wrong. i just want mine to be edbLings


----------



## sunni (Jun 2, 2021)

edblings said:


> what if i'd like to change the capitalization on my name? i've been here almost 12 years (although inactive a good portion of it). I don't think it was an option back then, but I could be wrong. i just want mine to be edbLings


no sorry


----------



## edblings (Jun 2, 2021)

sunni said:


> no sorry


ok thanks for the reply and sorry for ressurrecting old thread didn't notice at the time


----------



## Brettman (Jun 2, 2021)

WannabeWizard2003 said:


> Is there a way I can change my name on this forum? I am still new and wished I had put more thought into it sorry.


Any chance it’s because it clearly shows your underage?? lol


----------



## Brettman (Jun 2, 2021)

Ooops old post, I’m an idiot. (Facepalm)


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 8, 2021)

Avatar insert?


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jun 15, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Any chance it’s because it clearly shows your underage?? lol


Wow what's the legal limit here? In this country its 19 but clearly it must be 90 here or something. I was born in the 80s bud.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 15, 2021)

Lmao, I was obviously talking about the 2003 in your name.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jun 15, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Lmao, I was obviously talking about the 2003 in your name.


Ohhhhhhhh, well then... Me and my random numbers getting me in trouble again.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 15, 2021)

Damn random numbers eh. Kind of like the weights most new members here are pulling.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jun 15, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Damn random numbers eh. Kind of like the weights most new members here are pulling.


eh? are you canadian? omg can you recommend a seed bank for me? I tried cropking and true north. Not really happy with either of them (true north only popped 3 out of 9 seeds so.... yeah). Thanks in advance; and we are so off course of the original topic now HAHA oh well.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 15, 2021)

I usually buy them from the local Hydroponic shop here. They have a lot of variety but I stick with Dutch Passion. 
The only seeds I’ve ever ordered online were through Hazeman. I got 24 seeds for about $100 taxes and shipping. I’m not so sure on his genetics but he replies quickly and delivery was quick as well.


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks Brett, much appreciated. Have a nice day.


----------



## Brettman (Jun 15, 2021)

I purchased crop king once and I beleive I had 1 germinate out of 10 lmao. So yah never again lol


----------



## WannabeWizard2003 (Jun 15, 2021)

Yeah I began to realize crop king is bad. I may give true north another shot and grab some dutch passion brand since you said something. crop king seems like winning a jackpot to get a decent seed.


----------



## bk78 (Jun 15, 2021)

Brettman said:


> Damn random numbers eh. Kind of like the weights most new members here are pulling.


bout a pound?


----------

